
Vitamin C kills tumor cells with hard-to-treat mutation - kungfudoi
http://news.sciencemag.org/chemistry/2015/11/vitamin-c-kills-tumor-cells-hard-treat-mutation
======
DrScump
same link posted 8 hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10528119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10528119)

